# The other Shanghai



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

a lot of pics...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

so it's better to go the next page

some Jing'an underground


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

direction Shanghai North railway station


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

enough of Jing An let's cross the Huangpu River toi Pudong district










you have seen this skyline before, of course you have...









away from the eyecathing skyline looking south


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

the PuDong district's council near the Science plaza in Pudong









and the Science Plaza itself


















monumental architecture


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some "no-comment" shots from the Science Museum


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

more Pudong near the Science Plaza










bizarre hotel









Oriental Arts Center









Pudong imaybe the proud of Shanghainese people because it is a very modern and well developed area









...otherwise it looks a bit anonymous and soulless









especially during night time you recognise quickly that it is not a grown but a planned city










near Science plaza you find some interesting architecture









but about 90% of Pudong is uninteresting highrise housing architecture - 



























so if you only got few hours to spend in Shanghai









...visit the peninsula opposite the Bund









with a skyline still evolving


















...also because construction on China's highest skyscraper, towering even Jin Mao has recently started









btw, this is the building I work in


















and the Oriental Pearl Tower, which was a sort of symbol for Pudong as well as China's booming economy


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

*until last week something terrible happened:* a tornado stroke and upper parts of the tower collapsed. The controlled Chinese media did not report on this embarassing incidence. Some exclusvie inside information: a photo showing the aftermath


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some more bad weather pics





































and what is better to finish off this section of Pudong with its airport...?


----------



## iloveasia (Dec 20, 2007)

very lovely photos, please post more


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

thnaks for sharing us different angles of shangai:cheers:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Hey, Ultraviolet was filmed in Shanghai's Science Museum, right?


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

i can feel so dynamic of shanghai city....


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

beautiful. i love it.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

three photos from Hongkou, near the shanghai circus


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

another water town as shown on page 2 is located in northern Minhang district 18 km south west of the citya center






















with its bridges, narrow lanes, pagodas and stone houses it is now located within the Shanghai suburbs


















built in the Norterhn Song dynasty (10th century)...









it grew in to prosperous trading center in the Ming dynasty









and is now a touristic hotspot


















which is usually crowded on weekends


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

a bit away from the tourist area Qingpao looks like this


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

turns green...









Mc Donalds fake up side down


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Small Oriental Pearl Tower









cars&buildings


















a necessity near thos tourist spots yare pedestrian walkways with a lot of shopping facilities nearby









easily to guess why


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

page 4?


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

partly torn down, some people are still there


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

wasted...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

commercial break


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Vielen Dank und Grüsse nach Würzburg!:cheers:


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Stunning thread! THX.


----------



## timvan (Apr 12, 2010)

*Moganshan*










Moganshan Road


©TimVan.Com


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Twice you ventured very near my old residence in Jing'an.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

NCT said:


> Twice you ventured very near my old residence in Jing'an.


that's where I still live, just two blocks east of the temple


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> that's where I still live, just two blocks east of the temple





>


I lived very close to this place, the next alleyway to the left in fact.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

I see. I think the picture was taken on Nanjing Xi Lu. There are very nice shikumens nearby and we almost moved there but then decided to take a typical 30+ floor appartment


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

These are not really Shikumens though, but old style residential buildings of another kind. There is generally more space between rows (you can fit a small yard and a car in) than Shikumens. Where I lived (Jing'an Bieshu) used to be inhabited by the pretty well-off, while the lane pictured actually has houses built in the Anti-Japanese war that were supposed to be temporary. To the right (West) is Anle Fang, rather modest houses, then further to the right you have some lovely old appartments called Huayuan Gongyu.


----------



## kelly (May 22, 2004)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> *until last week something terrible happened:* a tornado stroke and upper parts of the tower collapsed. The controlled Chinese media did not report on this embarassing incidence. Some exclusvie inside information: a photo showing the aftermath


I think it's better for you to take a few minutes to search the new before you make such a comment. Seriously, there are tons of news report that. 

Check here: http://news.baidu.com/ns?cl=2&rn=20&tn=news&word=%B6%AB%B7%BD%C3%F7%D6%E9%C6%F0%BB%F0

Aslo, I don't understand all the hamburg pictures are very clear, but the quality of pictures you posted here are all very bad. For sure shanghai has a lot of slums, and no one are trying to hide them, they are alway be there, just most people won't spend some time of their short trip to see that.

But this is very small part of shanghai, 1/5, maybe even less. You actually already mislead some people here and let them think this is what shanghai looks like. Even the pictures of NanJing Lu and people square, where should be the best part of shanghai, looks very dirty in your picture. hno: 

Anyhway, I'm glad people can see another side of shanghai. that's a lot people's real life in Shanghai, hard, but positive!


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

Why do you love to take the photos of all those houses that is about to be destroyed for new buildings so much? I mean one or two photos of these would be nice, but pageful of them would be misleading.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

As a former long-term resident of Shanghai I don't find this thread misleading at all. Granted Rinchinlhumbe doesn't produce the most artistic photographs with the best camera in the world - I'd actually go so far as to say his 'random' street-level shots are actually quite representative of what you'd see on an average day out. As for old residential buildings - there are still swathes of these in the inner areas, like Yangpu, Hongkou, Zhabei, and even Luwan and Huangpu. Some of the early 6-storey estates don't look particularly flattering either.


----------



## kelly (May 22, 2004)

NCT said:


> As a former long-term resident of Shanghai I don't find this thread misleading at all. Granted Rinchinlhumbe doesn't produce the most artistic photographs with the best camera in the world - I'd actually go so far as to say his 'random' street-level shots are actually quite representative of what you'd see on an average day out. As for old residential buildings - there are still swathes of these in the inner areas, like Yangpu, Hongkou, Zhabei, and even Luwan and Huangpu. Some of the early 6-storey estates don't look particularly flattering either.


If that's what you see every day, then i feel very sorry for you, you know the reason.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking across Huangpu river westwards. To the left Oriental Pearl Tower, to the right a newly constructued antique Roman temple highrise


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Another view to the Bund.








The highrises to the opposite side are centered about People Square which is something like the city centre for Shanghai.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

View to the east to Pudong. Albeit the quite modern appeal the buildings to the left were one of the first being constructed in Pudong around 1995.
The simple square highrise to the right was finished in 2009. In the background you find a copy of Frankfurts Messeturm.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Just north of Suzhou creek


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Old Shikumen, north of Suzhou creek


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

More laundry









Just north of Huangpu river, not too far away from the Bund


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Bizarre archtiecture in a rather traditional, untouched area.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Christian church near Suzhou Creek and Huangpu river confluence.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Another example from the European era, constructed in the 1920s


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Gives way to the famous Pudong skyline


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

There it is again from a rather uncommon angle.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Russian consulate


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

1910s British housing


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

We continue our journey northwards in direction to Yangpu district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Last glimpse to Pudong skyline


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

a new hosptial being constructed


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

and some thing very traditional British...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

going north, Pingliang Avenue, Yangpu district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Hailun Road, Hongkou Road


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

similar view


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Yangshupu Road, Yangpu district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

further west, Zhabei district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Sichuan Road near Suzhou creek (Zhabei/Huangpu district)


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

small sidestreet, notice the golden facade to the right


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Lovely pics. While it's right and proper such delapidated housing (post 185 and before) is demolished, it'd be a rather sad day when they are all replaced with fenced-off apartment complexes and faceless corporate boxes.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Sichuan road


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

approaching famous Nanjing Road. Only a few hundred meters away from the Bund and Peoples Square.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

It's easy to see there are a lot of fine buildings in this neck of the woods. There is an abundance of open side streets and I hope at some point upon gentrification traffic can be better channelised so some of the little streets can be pedestrianised.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

NCT said:


> It's easy to see there are a lot of fine buildings in this neck of the woods. There is an abundance of open side streets and I hope at some point upon gentrification traffic can be better channelised so some of the little streets can be pedestrianised.


Hongkou and southern Yangpu has a lots of secrets. I did all this by bicycle where subway and bus does not get you.
About your post furhter above: according to my information, the city council has desginated 12 areas with ancient archtiecture as *preserved zones* which shall left untouched. The whole French concession is one of them. Only time will tell, if this really will happen. At least the speed of replaching old by new has obviously decreased in Shanghai.


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

Excellent compilation, Rich. Visited the city last year for the Expo and was amazed by its pace. These pictures really capture it well. Do you have any photos of the French Concession area?


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

I live near the French Concession and been there a lot of times this might be why I do not have any photos from it. It is nothing special for me waiting to be discovered. But it is one of the most beautiful areas in Shanghai despite being very snobisitc

I will try to put up some photos of it soon.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Next trip is going to a similar direction but further north


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Building from 1930s north of Suzhou creek


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Hongkou/Putuo district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

the aforementioned hospital being built at Dondaming Road, Hongkou district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

concrete neobrutalism near Suzhou creek, Jingan district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

following pics show a quite big Shikumen area in Hongkou district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Near Shanghai harbour, northern Yangpu district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

new replaces old


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

outside temperature was 38 degrees C on that day


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Heping park


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

grassy piano near Dabaishu


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Wenshu Road, an ordinary street view, Hongkou district near Dabaishu


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Wujiaochang station in Hongkou district


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Love these pics Rinch! Keep it up!


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> Dabaishu station in hongkou district
> 
> http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/OrangeUtan/Shanghai by bicycle/two/Sommer2010564.jpg


I think you've got your locations a bit mixed up. This is definitely Wujiaochang (Five Ways) in Yangpu District, and the road in the previous post looks like Siping Road.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Modern architecture in northern Yangpu district around 15 to 20km from the city centre


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

NCT said:


> I think you've got your locations a bit mixed up. This is definitely Wujiaochang (Five Ways) in Yangpu District, and the road in the previous post looks like Siping Road.


right, just corrected it. 
Was a classical 50/50 decision 

The Daibachu station is just parallel to Wujiaochang


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Northern Yangpu district, around 20km north from the city centre


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

somewhere near Sohu and Yinhang road in Yangpu district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Near Yinhang Road, Yangpu district


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> Northern Yangpu district, around 20km north from the city centre
> http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/OrangeUtan/Shanghai by bicycle/two/Sommer2010571.jpg


Is this the new campus of Fudan University?


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

The first Laowai watchers appear


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Entering Baoshan district which is rather a subuarb thant part of the city


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

25km north of the city centre the first rice paddies appear


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Baoan road, Baoshan district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Meilin Road, Baoshan district


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

This area is a mixture between farm houses, rice paddies, newly erected factories, some old industry and the first luxury compounds appearing on the city limits


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Following two pics show the division between city and countryside...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

...quite well


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Channel


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

under construction., waiting to be replaced by luxury compounds and shopping malls









The northernmost point I got, about 30 km north of Peoples Square.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Meilin Road, Baoshan district, old housing


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

More pictures from Meilin Road


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Its a strange place. As most of the people obviously seldomly semm to go to the city centre which is just one hour away by bus or subway. Most of the people have seen few foreigner and saw me as the main monthly attraction


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

I was quite surprised to see some remnants of ancient China here


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

But even this area is touched by the development. Even the public toilet looked quite modern


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

A last glimpse to the greenery


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Some 500m away, the area changes to an urbanized and modern Shanghai. Nobody looked or cared about me. Two worlds seem to collide on Shanghais northern city limit


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)




----------

